# Making and Storing Sex Videos



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

I made hubs a little video, thinking I could email it to him at work. It turned out to be way too large a file to email and he doesn't want it on his work computer. I couldn't find a way to edit the vid to make it shorter without uploading it to a site(I don't want to buy software just for this) and I'm not comfortable doing that for obvious reasons. It's too big a file to keep on his iPad, and I am nervous about it being on my computer. How do you keep these things secure? I'd like to do more for him. I have lots of ideas, I'm just really really nervous about security. 

Any ideas how to keep these files small and hidden? I'm not very tech savvy when it comes to this sort of thing.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I use an external hard drive for this purpose.

It's on the drive and only on the drive.

If it ever needs destroying at a moments notice my desk is right next to the fireplace.

Come to think of it this doesn't help you if the video is on an iPad as you can't use an external drive with an iPad(not easily anyway).

iMovie from the app store is a great video editing program for the iPad and only costs $5.

The only way you're going to make it smaller is using some type of software to cut/edit/compress it.

Download it, editing can be fun in itself.


Edit:
Also for personal pics/porn I use an odd prefix for the file name.
Always the same prefix.

Like...

Avocado_Valentines Night
Avocado_10th Anniversary

That way if need be I can run a quick search for "avocado" and have all personal pics/vids just a delete button away.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd be cautious about putting intimate videos - or anything intimate or private on a tablet or smart phone. Too easy to lose or be stolen.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

Maneo said:


> I'd be cautious about putting intimate videos - or anything intimate or private on a tablet or smart phone. Too easy to lose or be stolen.


Yeah we learned that the hard way. Lots of nude pics of me on his old smart phone. Then it broke and needed repaired. He sent it in to get fixed, didn't delete the pics. Company kept the phone, gave him a new one.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Dropbox. If you both have a dropbox account you can store it on your folder, and share it (or unshare it) with him.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

No, really not comfortable having it anywhere online. I had thought of Dropbox, but no. Not for me so much, but for Dh's piece of mind. He is much much more private than I am.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

It depends on what your fears are and what you are trying to protect against.

Like any sensitive files, you should store them encrypted in case your computer is stolen. And most external back up hard drives have security that is probably good enough for your purpose. Always keep in personal folder of a pw protected account rather than public if your computer is shared with family or others.

Remember that deleting a file does not destroy it. Only the reference to the file is deleted and it's very easy to get free software that recovers deleted files from a drive (or external storage). Keep this in mind if you sell or give away your computer in the future.

You should be able to get free video editing software. In fact i believe both windows and macs come with basic video editing software that can cut/splice video files.

Sending these files to his work email is frankly stupid even if he gives you the OK. If you were to do this as a surprise for him to his work email, be prepared for a major fight. I would not be happy if my partner sent porn to my work email.

Finally, the greatest risk is that he shares this on the web or sends or 'trades' the videos with others. some guys get off on this and this is probably your biggest risk.

I think playing around with videos/pics can be very hot but if you would be absolutely devastated if it got out then it's probably best to have another hobby. Even if you treat these files with care, there is a small risk that they can be seen by others.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

> You should be able to get free video editing software. In fact i believe both windows and macs come with basic video editing software that can cut/splice video files.


I have an Aspire One with Windows 8....and I have no idea how to edit a video on this thing. I can trim them from either end, but I don't know how to crop scenes which is what I wanted to do. For other vids, I upload to youtube and edit there, but obviously I can't do that for this. 




> Sending these files to his work email is frankly stupid even if he gives you the OK. If you were to do this as a surprise for him to his work email, be prepared for a major fight. I would not be happy if my partner sent porn to my work email.


I wouldn't have used his work email, obviously. He has a computer that he uses, but it belongs to the company. I would have used his own private email. I thought he could store the file in his inbox. But I guess it doesn't work that way. 




> Finally, the greatest risk is that he shares this on the web or sends or 'trades' the videos with others. some guys get off on this and this is probably your biggest risk.
> 
> I think playing around with videos/pics can be very hot but if you would be absolutely devastated if it got out then it's probably best to have another hobby. Even if you treat these files with care, there is a small risk that they can be seen by others.


Oh no, he wouldn't do that. I'm looking into this for his sake. He is extremely private. I don't particularly care if they got online, myself. But this is something I want Dh to enjoy and participate in and I want him to feel safe and secure.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Put the finished video on a DVD and erase all other copies. Keep the DVD in a safe place.


----------



## hrhubandstuff (Jan 10, 2013)

Put it on a password encrypted USB thumb drive.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I am nervous about it being on my computer.


Why are you nervous about it being on your computer? That's the best place for it. All these other suggestions (thumb drive, external hard drive, dvd) are fine, but all of them can be misplaced or stolen much more easily than your computer, particularly if you have a desktop.

If you are worried about other people using your computer, then use a password, and set up a guest account for when friends/children use it. 

To put it on his iPad, download a wonderful free program called Handbrake:
HandBrake

It converts videos for optimum viewing on an iPad, and should transfer easily after that.


----------



## xftcyrpz (Apr 6, 2013)

I'd be cautious about putting intimate videos


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

What kind of job does he have that he has the time and ability to look at porn at work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> What kind of job does he have that he has the time and ability to look at porn at work?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Management. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm sure the IT guy will like it!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

LadyOfTheLakes...I applaud you for making erotic videos and trying to work with them. I can only dream about my wife doing this for me. I am jealous and envious of your lucky husband. Just my opinion! :smthumbup:


----------



## CktBridge (Jan 11, 2011)

LadyOfTheLakes,

I recommend you try Advidemux Avidemux - Main Page which is a pretty good free video editor.

and TrueCrypt TrueCrypt - Free Open-Source On-The-Fly Disk Encryption Software for Windows 7/Vista/XP, Mac OS X and Linux which allows you to create entire encrypted portable hard drives or smaller portable files. One of the best ways to keep private files private while sharing them.

If you are need more help then what is on the sites you can PM me and I can give better directions on it.


----------



## RomanticHusband (Jan 30, 2013)

Outstanding, you are wife of the year. 

If you are not comfortable with using dropbox, don't email them. E-mail puts it into the companys system and yes their IT guys can look at them. 

To send him and have him surprised, shot the video with an iPhone or iPod and video text him to his iPad using the Apple system. This way its not stored on a company server and you can remotely erase all data if its ever lost with the free Find my iPhone app. 

have fun!


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I dated the IT guy in high school..so....ewwwww. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mrs. Lake,

Try this software: SUPER VIDEO CONVERTER from ERight Soft

eRightSoft - Home of Media File Converter, Media File Encoder, Video Player, Audio Player, Media Player

It's totally free. You can convert your video file to file formats and sizes more suitable for your husband's iPad, and copy them from your PC to your husband's iPad using BlueTooth or other methods.


----------



## Mark Ford (Apr 7, 2013)

Ocotillo, that is the BEST advice. After you download the video from your camera to the computer, burn it immediately to a DVD and then delete it from your computer. If you are SUPER paranoid, you could always disconnect your internet connection before you ever download the video.

After burning the disc and deleting the file, re-connect to the internet. This way, it is VIRTUALLY impossible for anyone to see your videos unless of course he shares them with someone else.


----------



## Monarch (Dec 5, 2012)

Take vid with camera
Use software on pc to edit/compress
Create truecrypt file container, recommend securing with pass phrase and file token (I can't think of the right term here but it adds a ton of security by requiring some random file to be selected when you unlock the container)
The random file could be anything...a picture of your cat...and saved on dropbox (only that file, not the video)
Save compressed movie to the encrypted file container
Find and delete temporary work files created by editing/compression software, along with original video
Wipe free space (or wipe recycle bin/trash) on camera memory card and on pc using "eraser"
Do not just empty trash
Decrypt and watch on the pc only or save the video to a thumb drive to view elsewhere and wipe the copy immediately afterward using eraser

You are wife of the millennium for doing the video for your husband!! 

Never save to dropbox unless encrypted. ..dropbox employees can see everything you save.

Never send by email unless encrypted, a copy sits on every mail server and at the destination. 

Never store on company owned equipment. 

Sorry for lack of normal word flow...tapped all that with one finger, lol!

Edit...you can save an encrypted container on dropbox but control wherever it is downloaded and decrypted (have some means to wipe the copy on the renote pc).


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

RomanticHusband said:


> Outstanding, you are wife of the year.
> 
> If you are not comfortable with using dropbox, don't email them. E-mail puts it into the companys system and yes their IT guys can look at them.
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I have an Aspire One with Windows 8....and I have no idea how to edit a video on this thing. I can trim them from either end, but I don't know how to crop scenes which is what I wanted to do. For other vids, I upload to youtube and edit there, but obviously I can't do that for this.


For Windows 8 there is Movie Maker which is free:

Get Movie Maker - Microsoft Windows

Though you already might be using this. I'm on Windows 7 myself but I assume it's pretty much the same. There are buttons for splitting (M-key) and cropping the video under the edit tab.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> LadyOfTheLakes...I applaud you for making erotic videos and trying to work with them. I can only dream about my wife doing this for me. I am jealous and envious of your lucky husband. Just my opinion! :smthumbup:


I concur !!! Too many women are paranoid of being in an erotic video ..... how they look , someone may find the vid yada , yada , yada :scratchhead: just enjoy the sexy times and be very careful with the phone or camera that you used !?!? 

Thus why my wife have kept all her IPhones from the very first one to the IPhone5 she has today


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> Management. LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hmmmm ................. I'm also in management but wow I sure dont have the time and luxury to enjoy sexy videos while I'm at work !?!?! Though I do get an interesting picture or two occasionally


----------

